# For those of you with Decal Girl skins...



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

How crisp are the graphics? I just received mine (Superstar)and am disappointed with how grainy it looks. The words are blurry and the color spotted (like pixilated) and it just looks cheesy instead of cool. It's hard to tell on the website photo because you can't zoom in. So what I'm wondering is if this is typical of all the skins, or maybe just this pattern. Or, maybe their printer was running low on ink or something and it still made it's way in the mail to me. 

I'm going to return it, but If other designs are more crisp and clean, then I'd like to try a different one,  know what I mean? How is the printing on yours?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've have noticed a slight grainy-ness, but not so much that I bothered me and I have 2 decalgirl skins.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have Water Lillies.  It is really nice.  No grainy-ness at all.  Nice vibrant colors.  I'm very pleased.  Maybe you got one from a bad "batch". 
debbie


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I haven't had that problem. I'd be interested in seeing yours if you can post it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Panjo said:


> I'm going to return it, but If other designs are more crisp and clean, then I'd like to try a different one, know what I mean? How is the printing on yours?


I would suggest you email them and even send a picture. Ask if this is typical of this design or if you just a bad one. They will probably send you another without making you send that one back.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Great, thanks for the responses. I can't find my memory card for the camera, but I'll borrow my moms tomorrow and take a picture of it and email the company.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

I have crest. It is super clear, crisp and beautiful. No wear and tear after being on for a couple months either. I have it paired with the Oberon Tree of Life cover.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I have the one that looks like cherries. It is very clear & pretty. I've had it on now for about two months and it is just like new.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is Crest. I would have to say that it is not a sharp image, and the printed words are pixelated.

I have posted small images here; if you click on them you can see the very large image on my Flickr account. They both clearly shows the pixels in the graphics. The second picture is of the Next Page button on the left side of the Kindle, the writing is not easy to read at its normal size.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle skin is very crisp, it's a very graphic design, not meant to have any 3d look.









My Acer Aspire skin is fine too, a much different style









Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think the skins are beautiful. I haven't bought one yet. I know a lot of you have them. Did it take time to get used to the skin? Was it distracting?   I really want one, just haven't decided which one yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I liken putting a skin on your Kindle to your spouse having a new haircut.  For awhile it's distracting, but eventually your spouse looks like your spouse again and you don't notice the hair.

Betsy


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I think the skins are beautiful. I haven't bought one yet. I know a lot of you have them. Did it take time to get used to the skin? Was it distracting?  I really want one, just haven't decided which one yet.


You might want to wait a week or two to pick one, as several of us here (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1933.0.html) have requested some new patterns in the Kindle format. Their customer service department says they should be up in a week or two. So maybe your "perfect" one is one of those!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

wavsite said:


> You might want to wait a week or two to pick one, as several of us here (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1933.0.html) have requested some new patterns in the Kindle format. Their customer service department says they should be up in a week or two. So maybe your "perfect" one is one of those!


Yes, I have been watching that topic. That is why I'm getting antsy with waiting. I really like some of the ones that are being requested.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I liken putting a skin on your Kindle to your spouse having a new haircut. For awhile it's distracting, but eventually your spouse looks like your spouse again and you don't notice the hair.
> 
> Betsy


Good analogy! I don't know if I know what my hubby looks like anymore. I'm spending all my time at KindleBoards or reading. He keeps going around saying "I must be talking to myself". I just hmm at him and he laughs.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the Whimsical design, really pretty.  I put the skin on before I even turned my Kindle on.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Panjo said:


> I can't find my memory card for the camera,


Have you looked in your Kindle.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL, I wish it was that easy, it's a different type of memory card.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I also received the superstar skin this week.  I tried to take pictures to post - but couldn't get them to look as nice as my Kindle does in person.  My graphics are very clean and clear.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I think the skins are beautiful. I haven't bought one yet. I know a lot of you have them. Did it take time to get used to the skin? Was it distracting?  I really want one, just haven't decided which one yet.


Kathy, 
I have the Water Lillies skin. Dark in comparison to the white Kindle. I had the same worry, but did not find it distracting at all. Good luck in trying to make a choice. 
debbie


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I think the skins are beautiful. I haven't bought one yet. I know a lot of you have them. Did it take time to get used to the skin? Was it distracting?  I really want one, just haven't decided which one yet.


*You're going to laugh Kathy...I was worried about that at first but once I put my Rozi skin on...I couldn't get over how fast it "disappears". When I think back, the white was more distracting than the skin ever was...try to figure that one out *


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

vg said:


> I also received the superstar skin this week. I tried to take pictures to post - but couldn't get them to look as nice as my Kindle does in person. My graphics are very clean and clear.


That's good to hear, maybe I got a dud. It's not TERRIBLE, but enough that I didn't want to use it. I was just afraid that I was being too picky and that that's just the way they all are, but it sounds like they generally are clear. I'll email the company and see what they say.

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I have the Whimsical design, really pretty. I put the skin on before I even turned my Kindle on.


That's the one I just ordered yesterday. I hope it comes while my daughter is visiting. She's the artistic one in the family and I know she can put it on without ruining it. I'll probably stretch it or rip it, or get it on totally crooked the first 40 times I try it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gertie, i was afraid of doing the same thing.  But I just took my time, in a bright light, and working it slowly, it went on fine.  
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
debbie


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Just as a follow up, Customer Care said "That design is a fairly good design it may be slightly fuzzly from a close up inspection.  And all of our design may have this slight fuzziness but nothing horrible. I honestly do not think you would be satisfied with a replacement, so you might what do go ahead and request for a RMA# as long as the skin has not been removed from the backing paper." 

I think I'm going to try a replacement anyhow. If it's the same quality I'll just deal with it, maybe I'll get used to it! It's just that the graphics on the website and even in the photo that came with my skin look so vibrant and beautiful. I do kinda think it might just be a fluke with the one I got. I'm going to order a different pattern this time, though. Now, which one!?!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Panjo said:


> Just as a follow up, Customer Care said "That design is a fairly good design it may be slightly fuzzly from a close up inspection. And all of our design may have this slight fuzziness but nothing horrible. I honestly do not think you would be satisfied with a replacement, so you might what do go ahead and request for a RMA# as long as the skin has not been removed from the backing paper."
> 
> I think I'm going to try a replacement anyhow. If it's the same quality I'll just deal with it, maybe I'll get used to it! It's just that the graphics on the website and even in the photo that came with my skin look so vibrant and beautiful. I do kinda think it might just be a fluke with the one I got. I'm going to order a different pattern this time, though. Now, which one!?!


*Are you sure that you can pick a different one? Seems like you'll get the same one as a replacement.*


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

No, they're not replacing it. It would be a return/refund, then I'd order a different one. I found out that they don't refund shipping or pay for return shipping. He said they might if they received it and could verify that it was imperfect. It sounded like it would be a PITA to follow through with, so I'm just going to return it and not get another one. 

I discovered www.mytego.com. They have a gorgeous selection of skins. It's misleading because it appears that you have to design your own, meaning upload your own photo, etc. which I wasn't prepared to do... however once you click on "design your own" you can check out their art, etc. and there are some really cool designs. I found one there that I actually like better, so it's all good.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

I looked at the crest design again after the prior post.  Mind you, my 45 yo eyes are getting bad for reading, but I needed to put my face up to it 1 inch away to see the pixels. Are they there? yes. Have I ever noticed them prior to this thread- no. So thanks alot, now I see them (when I get out a loupe) LOL.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The poorest part of the Crest design really is the text on the buttons. If I actually needed to see the text to know what the buttons were, I wouldn't be happy. I really like the design, and it goes beautifully with my Oberon World Tree cover.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the Quest design & under my magnifying glass, (I'm 56, of course I have a magnifying glass!) the design appears very clear. I hope that it goes well with the Tree of Life  Oberon cover I will be ordering soon.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Panjo said:


> No, they're not replacing it. It would be a return/refund, then I'd order a different one. I found out that they don't refund shipping or pay for return shipping. He said they might if they received it and could verify that it was imperfect. It sounded like it would be a PITA to follow through with, so I'm just going to return it and not get another one.
> 
> I discovered www.mytego.com. They have a gorgeous selection of skins. It's misleading because it appears that you have to design your own, meaning upload your own photo, etc. which I wasn't prepared to do... however once you click on "design your own" you can check out their art, etc. and there are some really cool designs. I found one there that I actually like better, so it's all good.


*Glad you found one that you like *


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I just received my Dark Rosewood from Decalgirl and it looks great.  The contrast from white to the darker colors makes it easier to read the screen and matches the Tree of Life Oberon cover very well.  The striations all matched throughout the skin.  I was very pleased.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have had over 20 different DecalGirl skins for various items over the last year and a half. I've never had any problems...until today. I just received the Genie skin and I'll be sending it back. It'a blurry and looks as if the printer ran out of ink as it was printing it. HOWEVER, if I had been smart enough to look closely at the picture on the website, I'd have noticed it's actually that way in the picture too. It's most likley how it's designed, I just don't care for it.










I also got the Night Lady skin and LOVE it. After not liking Crest because it was too busy, I was a little concerned with this one, but it's not too busy at all. It looks great with the purple butterfly Oberon. I usually don't use the matching screensavers (i loved the astrology ones someone posted awhile back) but decided to use this one and it's perfect. I've already gotten a ton of compliments on it.










My husband says if I keep dressing up my Kindle in "girlie" skins I'm going to have to change his name from Edgar to Fiona.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Jamjar said:


> I just received my Dark Rosewood from Decalgirl and it looks great. The contrast from white to the darker colors makes it easier to read the screen and matches the Tree of Life Oberon cover very well. The striations all matched throughout the skin. I was very pleased. I hope it works out for you.


Oh no, there is a perfect match for the Tree of Life....I went to look at it, realized they have skins for my Voyager phone too!!!! Uh oh....more money spent...LOL!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't forget to use PSPHOME as the promo code


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I liken putting a skin on your Kindle to your spouse having a new haircut. For awhile it's distracting, but eventually your spouse looks like your spouse again and you don't notice the hair.
> 
> Betsy


Okay maybe I like my skin better than you like yours. I think its more like you look up and your spouse has lost 30 pounds.

(Whats the visual for a wolf whistle?)


----------

